
Peter Smith: We're 24 Months from a Top 30 Government Issuing a Digital Currency - endswapper
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ktorpey/2017/08/30/blockchain-ceo-peter-smith-were-24-months-from-a-top-30-government-issuing-a-digital-currency
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

